# The Official ABKC Bully ID Card



## pitbullmamanatl

*Bully ID Cards*










The official ABKC Bully ID's are now available. All of your dogs pedigree information on a photo ID. It is your dog's license to show and contains information such as owner/co-owner, color, gender, registration number, breed, age, and pedigree information. There is a bar code on each card that can be scanned at each show for quick entry.

There will be a form up on the *ABKC *site starting Wednesday that you can fill out and send in. You will have to email your dog's photo to them; they have a special email set up just for this and it will also be up on the site Wednesday. The cost is $8.00 per card. 
​


----------



## American_Pit13

Very nice and the scan idea is great!


----------



## bahamutt99

I wonder how much the barcode scanners cost, though. Still, good idea. Easy Entry cards are great. I carry mine in my wallet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

bahamutt99 said:


> I wonder how much the barcode scanners cost, though. Still, good idea. Easy Entry cards are great. I carry mine in my wallet.


Can't be much.... Hell my phone scans bar codes lol


----------



## SMiGGs

thats so awesome!


----------

